# Seerosen vor Koi schützen--> habt ihr Ideen?



## Lilo1988 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir wollen in unserem (bald neuen und größeren) Teich trotz den Koi ein paar Pflanzen im Wasser haben. Nun habe ich im Internet einen Schutz für Seerosen gesehen ("Koilelie"). Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit oder Ideen für den Schutz der Seerosen? oder eben auch mit anderen Pflanzinseln? Habe schon gesehen, dass die typischen Pflanzinseln oft selbst gemacht werden aus Styrodurplatten. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen, wie sieht das blanke Styrodur nach einer Saison aus?
Zu den Pflanzen, die bleiben sollen: Auf alle Fälle die ein oder andere Seerose, evtl. __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserminze, __ Sumpfdotterblume und noch ein paar __ Lilien. Also nicht allzu viel.

Freue mich auf eure Tipps und Informationen!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)

HI,

erst mal ein Herzliches willkommen bei den Teichverrückten (auch wenn Du schon 2 Jahre angemeldet bist)

ich habe 15 Seerosen im Teich, daran hatte sich noch kein einziger meiner Koi vergangen. Auch an den ganzen anderen Pflanzen im Teich noch net (ab und zu wurden mal kleine, schwachwurzellige beim gründeln im Bodengrund ausgebuddelt, das war dann aber auch)

MfG Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2017)

Druckst du dir dein Geld selbst? :grübel

Mein Rosen stehen in diesen Plastekörben. Bisher nix passiert.
Das Volk popelt mir aber Kies raus.
Fliegt dieses Jahr noch raus und dann gibt es Sand/Lehm. Oben drüber kommt dann Dachrinnengitter.


----------



## Lilo1988 (25. Juni 2017)

Kurze Ergänzung:
Bei uns wird ALLES angefressen!!
;-)
Und der neue Teich bekommt Steilufer...deshalb kann ich nichts mehr "normal" bepflanzen...


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 

zur pflanzinsel kann ich nur sagen, dass diese nach einigen Jahren komplett zuwächst. 
Wir haben unsere jetzt seit Ca 7 Jahren im Teich und ist komplett zugewachsen.


----------



## Lilo1988 (25. Juni 2017)

@marcus:
Habt ihr eine selber gebastelt oder eine gekauft? Untergehen kann sie bei normaler Bepflanzung nicht oder? Und ihr habt sie das ganze Jahr im Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)

Hi Lilo,

haste Bodengrund im Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Druckst du dir dein Geld selbst? :grübel



wen meinste?


----------



## Lilo1988 (25. Juni 2017)

@teichinteressent: würd mich auch interessieren...

Nein dann keinen bodengrund mehr...sehr "steril" mit bodenabläufen und so...und wir hätten aber eben trotzdem gerne was grünes...wie schon gesagt, die seerosen wären eben schön, wenn wir die behalten könnten und da hab ich dann mal diesen Korb für Seerosen gefunden, der im Teich schwimmt....und da dachten wir eben dran, den evtl selbst zu machen. Aber ich wollte halt erstmal Ideen von euch
Und unsere fressen wie gesagt alles an...ein wahnsinn


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2017)

Schwimminsel mit Böschungsmatte sieht gleich grün aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)

die Frage nach dem Bodengrund deswegen

das "alle Pflanzen fressen" bei Koi kommt wenn man Umfragen glauben kann scheinbar fast ausschließlich da vor wo die Koi keine Möglichkeit haben ihrerm ausgeprägtem gründelbedürfnis nachzugehen. Bei mir und auch anderen hier, die keine "sterilen" Teiche haben schaufelen sie qm2weise den Bodengrund zwischen den Pflanzenbeständen durch, haben dann aber auch kein Bedarf Pflanzen aus Töpfen ect. auszuheben (wie eventuell bei Teichinterressent) oder sie ganz zu schreddern. Das scheint bei denen eine Art "Frustverhalten" zu sein


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Juni 2017)

@Lilo1988 

Wir haben die Insel selbergebaut. Ist seither immer im Teich und friert im Winter auch ein. Komplett bepflanzt und an einer Schnur gegen abtreiben gesichert. Hab mehrere bildet hier im Forum, finde die aber im Moment nicht. 
Ist ne ganz normale Styrodurplatte. 

LG Marcus


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2017)

@teichinteressent !
Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit einem sauberen Kohlensack gemacht.
Die Fasern werden im Wasser weich und die Seerose wächst gut durch, die Koi haben aber keine Chance.
Lehm lieben die Seerosen.


----------



## Lilo1988 (26. Juni 2017)

Danke marcus18488.
Ich glaube, für einige Pflanzen werde ich eine Insel selberbauen...wie dick ist deine Styrodurplatte gewesen? Dann hast einfach Löcher reingemacht und so pflanztöpfe eingesetzt oder?
Das seerosenproblem bekomm ich halt so noch nicht in Griff...
Aber danke schonmal für eure Ideen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Lilo, 

ihr wollt doch erst umbauen, gibt es da keine Möglichkeit eine Stufe einzuplanen die anschließend mit einer Mauer vom Rest getrennt wird? So könnte man das __ Hechtkraut und die Seerosen dort pflanzen und eure Koi kommen nicht ran. So würde ich es machen,  aber unsere buddeln oder sonnen sich nur zwischen den Pflanzen. Besser ist auch. 

LG Heike


----------



## Lilo1988 (26. Juni 2017)

Umbau ist quasi schon in Gange. Eine pflanzzone haben wir ausgeschlossen
Hmm...dann vielleicht doch keine seerose
Wir schauen mal, wie es sich entwickelt mit den koi


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Lass Sie draußen und falls es dich nachträglich wirklich stört, kannst du immer noch über eine schwimmende Pflanzinsel oder den Behälter für die Seerose nachdenken.
Habe derzeit in meinem Hochteich auch eine Pflanzzone inkl. 2 Seerosen. Koi lassen diese in Ruhe, jedoch wird bei einem Neubau eventuell nächstes Jahr, auch keine 
Pflanzzone mehr Einzug halten.


----------

